#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Fine 10NG & ADAPT/FCALC 15

## dimchrisos

Πωλείται το Πλήρες Η/Μ πάκέτο Adapt-Fine/AutoFine και συγκεκριμένα οι εκδόσεις Fine 10NG και ADAPT/FCALC 15. 

Αγορασμένο στις 28/6/2010 και πωλείται σαν πλήρες πακέτο με το αυθεντικό CD, το usb stick και τα βιβλία που το συνοδεύουν, όλα σε άριστη κατάσταση. 

Περιοχή: Προσφέρεται αποστολή σε όλη την Ελλάδα αφού προηγηθεί κατάθεση σε τραπεζικό λογαριασμό. 

Τιμή: 2.300 Ευρώ, συζητήσιμη μέσω πμ αλλά παρακαλώ περιοριστείτε σε λογικές προσφορές, αν σκεφτούμε οτι αγοράστηκε τότε κοντά στα 3.000 Ευρώ + ΦΠΑ.

----------

